# Using a laptop as remote control for HTPC system?



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

OK, some background on why I want to do this;
I have the htpc connected to the projector and the HDTV display via the dual VGA outputs.
this is so that in the bright daylight I can still watch a movie with the HDTV and at night i can watch the projected image.
Now Im a great fan of those Creston 10 inch remotes, but at this time Im nowhere near being able to afford one(that and the wife would kill me if I did get it, since she's seen the price of them). 
I also have 5 laptops that I use off and on that are all connected to my N+ network.

So what I wanna achieve:
1 I need to be able to see the HTPC desktop on the Laptop.
2 I need to control the HTPC's keyboard & mouse via the laptop.
3 I need to control other IR components via the laptop.

What Ive done so far:
I use tight vnc to achieve control over the HTPC's keyboard and mouse and to see the desktop.
I have not yet figured a way to control my other devices, like I want to be able to use the laptop to go through Boxee or XBMC on the HTPC and once I have the movie qued up Id like to power on the projector turn off the HDTV bring down the Motorized screen and dim the 2 lamps.
Maybe I should be asking is there any usb type ir transmitters that will work for my other equipment while I use a VNC type program to give me laptop onscreen display and keyboard and mouse control of the HTPC. Simple enough :scratch:

Help!:sad:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dpromano76 said:


> OK, some background on why I want to do this;
> I have the htpc connected to the projector and the HDTV display via the dual VGA outputs.
> this is so that in the bright daylight I can still watch a movie with the HDTV and at night i can watch the projected image.
> Now Im a great fan of those Creston 10 inch remotes, but at this time Im nowhere near being able to afford one(that and the wife would kill me if I did get it, since she's seen the price of them).
> ...


Can it be done. Yes. Is it gonna be a lot of work? Yes.


----------



## Boulevardier (Nov 25, 2013)

I will briefly describe how I turned my Windows laptop/PC into a fully featured remote control that can control any device (TV, DVD, Home Theatre receiver etc.) in my home via Infrared signals. 

This same Windows laptop/PC solution will also control Home Automation devices that conform to the X10 standard. With X10 equipment there is the opportunity to control switches, controllers and devices throughout the house from one location. 

This is what I used:

Software
The software is called: IRCommand2 (around~$25)
Universal Remote Control Software for the PC. 

Hardware:
Controlling your Home Theatre and Automation components will require some hardware in addition to the IRCommand2 software. Fortunately, there's a good choice of inexpensive supported IR and X10 hardware.

I chose an IR dongle called Tira 2.1 from Home-Electro (around~$50) for 3 reasons:
Tira 2.1

It's small and good looking
It connects to the PC via USB
It has excellent range, I am using it from 4 meters (~12 feet) away.


This solution has worked extremely well. I haven't tried all the features such as starting up or shutting down components according to a schedule. This equipment is also able to receive remote control signals in order to control iTunes, VLC Player etc. on the same laptop.
E-mail me for details if need clarification for any of this.


----------

